# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Bờ tây Hoa Kỳ - Los Angeles - San Diego - Las Vegas - San Francisco

## VYFIDI

*Ngày 01: TP.HCM –*  *LOS ANGELES*
*Quý khách tập trung tại phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất làm thủ tục xuất cảnh, quá cảnh tại sân bay Taipei (Đài Loan). Tiếp tục bay đi Los Angeles, nghỉ ngơi trên máy bay.
Đến Los Angeles, Đoàn làm thủ tục nhập cảnh Mỹ. 
Ăn tối. Về khách sạn nhận phòng. Tự do dạo phố. 

*

*Ngày 02: LOS ANGELES CITY TOUR* 

Ăn sáng. Đoàn khởi hành tham quan thành phố Los Angeles – thành phố thiên thần : 
•	*Universal Studios Hollywood – tham gia các màn kỹ xảo điện ảnh hiện đại nhất của các bộ phim danh tiếng như Công viên kỷ Jura (Jurasic Park), Trở về từ tương lai (Back To The Future), Ngày tận thế (Terminator II), Thủy giới (Underwater World), Xác ướp Ai Cập (The Mummy)
•	Mua sắm tại khu vực Citywalk – bên ngoài phim trường Hollywood
Ăn trưa. Đoàn tiếp tham quan:
•	Đại lộ danh vọng Hollywood Boulervard - nơi in tên các tài tử nghệ sĩ điện ảnh nổi tiếng như Marilyn Monroe, Charlie Chaplin, Michael Jackson,… 
•	Nhà hát Kodak - nơi diễn ra giải thuởng phim ảnh danh giá hàng năm Oscar.
•	Nhà hát Chinese Mann - nơi in dấu tay, dấu chân của các tài tử điện ảnh nổi tiếng.
•	Đại lộ hoàng hôn Sunset Boulevard.
•	Đồi Beverly Hill - nơi ở của giới nghệ sĩ Mỹ nổi tiếng và giàu có.
Ăn tối. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. 

*


*
Ngày 03: LOS ANGELES - SAN DIEGO*

Ăn sáng. Đoàn khởi hành đi *San Diego tham quan :
•	Thành phố cổ Old Town - thành phố có lịch sử trên 120 năm với kiến trúc Tây Ban Nha, đã từng thuộc về người Mexico trước khi trở thành một phần của tiểu bang California của Mỹ.
•	Công viên Balboa
•	Vườn Nhật Bản
•	Tòa Thị chính
Ăn trưa. Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan:
•	Bên ngoài chiến hạm USS Midway - chiến hạm đã từng phục vụ trong cuộc chiến tại Việt Nam.
•	Cầu Coronado - bắc ngang eo biển San Diego sang hòn đảo Coronado
•	Hotel Coronado hơn 100 tuổi được xây dựng hoàn toàn bằng gỗ, là resort đầu tiên trên thế giới. 
Đoàn khởi hành về Los Angeles. Ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi. 

*

*Ngày 04: LOS ANGELES - LITTLE SAI GON - LAS VEGAS* 
Ăn sáng. Xe đưa đoàn đi Las Vegas (5 tiếng đi xe)
•	*Khu thương mại Little Sai Gon – khu thương mại đầu tiên của người Việt tại Mỹ.
Ăn trưa. Quý khách tiếp tục đến Las Vegas :
•	Mua sắm tại Barstow Outlet - trung tâm hàng hiệu giá rẻ
Ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Tự do khám phá Las Vegas. 

*

*Ngày 05: LAS VEGAS CITY TOUR - SAN FRANCISCO* 


Ăn sáng. Xe đưa Quý khách đi tham quan *Las Vegas - kinh đô ánh sáng nổi tiếng thế giới :
•	Đập nước nhân tạo Hoover Dam - chiêm ngưỡng toàn bộ quang cảnh dòng sông Colorado huyền thoại và hẻm Núi Đen lớn nổi tiếng
•	Venitian Bellagio, Ceasar Palace rực rỡ và hoành tráng trên Đại lộ chính Las Vegas Strip
•	Casino Paris với tháp Eiffel, đường phố Paris và các quán cà phê vỉa hè ở khu phố Latin.
Ăn trưa. Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan :
•	Mua sắm tại trung tâm hàng hiệu giá rẻ Premium outlet nổi tiếng với đầy đủ các nhãn hiệu nổi tiếng với giá cực rẻ: Tommy, Polo, Adidas, Burberry, Nine West, Samsonite, Bally, BCBG, v.v….
Ăn tối. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi San Francisco.
Đến San Francisco, về nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, tự do tham quan dạo phố. 

*

*Ngày 06: SAN FRANCISCO CITY TOUR*

Ăn sáng. Đoàn tham quan thành phố *San Francisco:
•	Du thuyền trên Vịnh San Francisco ( Bay Cruise)
•	Golden Gate Bridge (Cầu Cổng Vàng) - cây cầu bắt ngang qua vịnh San Francisco, một trong những biểu tượng của nước Mỹ.
Ăn trưa, đoàn tiếp tục tham quan:
•	Quảng trường Union Square
•	Khu phố Trung Hoa.
•	Đường hoa Lombard – được thiết kế ngoằn nghèo để giảm đi độ nguy hiểm do dốc nghiêng 27o của con phố Lombard.
•	Mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại lớn của thành phố.
Ăn tối. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay trở về Việt Nam lúc 20h. 

*

*Ngày 07: SAN FRANCISCO - TAIPEI (ĐÀI LOAN)	*
Đoàn nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.
Quá cảnh tại sân bay *Taipei (Đài Loan).*

*Ngày 08: TAIPEI (ĐÀI LOAN) - TP.HCM	*
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất. Kết thúc chuyến đi.

----------

